# Amplificador , diferencia transistor - integrado



## NESTOR (Jun 18, 2007)

hola necesito saber cual es la diferencia en construir un amplificador de transistores 
y uno de integrados y cual es la maxima potencia rms alcanzada con los integrados
gracias


----------



## Dano (Jun 18, 2007)

De ese tema un día se habló.

La principal diferencia entre uno y otro es la potencia con respecto a la distorción armónica. Hay un integrado el STK4048 creo, que algo como 200 watts pero a bastante distorción, en cambio con un buen diseño de amplificador a transistores se logra la misma o más potencia pero con menos distorción.

Saludos


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 18, 2007)

osea que mejor son los transistores?


----------



## Dano (Jun 19, 2007)

Asi es.


Saludos


----------



## downcount (Jul 17, 2007)

por otro lado esta la complejidad en el diseño del amplificador. Para diseñar un amplificador con un CI, practicamente no hay que diseñar nada...solo hay q seguir las recomendaciones del datasheet, para diseñar un amplificador con componentes discretos...eso ya son palabras mayores. Otra cosa el el costo...un amplificador con C.I. es mas economico al utilizar menos componentes y normalmente el precio de los CI no es elevado.


----------



## paul397 (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola, a todos una simple pregunta,, quiero saber respecto a calidad de sonido se que los mejores en integrados LM/TDA/STK son los stk,, pero quiero saber si éstos STK son mejores que los de transistores, ya que quiero armar uno amplificador  mono de 300 Watts.

En transistores hay varios diagramas pero lo q*ue* no *qu*iero es perder calidad de sonido , de antemnano gracias ...


----------



## DISCOV (Ago 5, 2014)

paul397 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, a todos una simple pregunta,, quiero saber respecto a calidad de sonido se que los mejores en integrados LM/TDA/STK son los stk,, pero  quiero saber si ESTOS STK SON MEJORES QUE LOS DE TRANSIstores, ya que quiero armar uno amplif mono de 300
> em trnasistores hay varios diagramas pero lo q no kiero es perder calidad de sonido,, de antemnano gracias ...



Los stk tienen transistores internamente,lo que puede variar con respecto a la calidad de audio es el diseño de amplificadores armados con transistores.


----------



## paul397 (Ago 7, 2014)

Gracias ...o*-*sea q*UE* es conseguir un diagrama transitori*ZADO*..con el menor porcentaje de distorsión..eso haré ..se agradece .....


----------

